# My new blue and black auratus.



## Morph2187 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ive been looking this forum over and talking to some local dendro people for the last 6 months or so. I finally took the dive and invested in my 90gal tank, planted it and decked it out with lighting, a waterfall and what not. I let it grow for a month or so then added 6 blue and black auratus that Im told are about 9 months out of water. My goal is to keep them alive and well but eventually I would like to get some eggs. I was looking for some basic info on this specific breed of pdf on what to look for as far as sexing, calling, mating etc is concerned. They seem to be very active and not the least bit shy. At least 3 if not more are visible at any given time and I have a ridiculous amount of hiding places. Im feeding them FFs and spring tails. Any and all information would be helpful concerning possible diet changes, feeding amounts, when to expect eggs/calling/mating etc 

Thank you for looking this over and ill try to get pictures of the frogs and the set up posted.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I always dust my fruit flies with RepCal and Herptevite at each feeding---you want to coat them lightly, not heavily, and mix them at a 1.1 ratio. Keep vitamins in a cool, dry place---I replace mine 6 months before their expiration date, but many froggers choose to replace their supplements 6 months after they buy them, esp. if they store them in a humid frog room. Mine are stored in a drier room. 
Feeding FF larvae and other worm larvae helps fatten them up for breeding as well.
Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

My b/b auratus started calling at around 11 mos. old. Now they do not have to call to start breeding, mine started to call at first then stopped and started breeding like crazy. I had 7 in the same tank and had to separate them due to female aggression (females jumping on other females backs), be sure to watch for that. The aggression started as soon as they started breeding. Might be a good idea to be prepared and think about purchasing a 20 gallon or putting a divider in your other tank if you see aggression. I raised all of mine together as 3 mo old froglets. As soon as I separated them (2 in 10gallon, 3 (1 male and 2 females that get along) in the 20 gallon and 2 in the 65 gallon. I had the 2 females and 1 male in the 65 gallon but the bigger female was acting aggressive to the other one so had to separate her from the others. I will probably be selling this pair due to her aggression towards other females. Since I separted them they have been breeding like crazy. Would be a good idea to add Repashy to their supplementation (you can read why on my other posts about my embryo's not developing properly).
I think they are fairly easy to sex, the females are more rotund than the males who are more streamlined. This will be more obvious as they get closer to breeding age. 
Good Luck!!!!

-Beth

Oh might not be a bad idea to put 3 coco huts in your tank with the petri dish underneath them just in case. I put mine where I can look in them with a small flashlight to check for eggs without disturbing them.


----------



## Morph2187 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the information, I have added the suppliments to their diets along with feeding FF larvae. Im watching for aggretion so far there is not problems at all. I have 4 cocohuts with petri dishes in there now and I will adjust them so I can check them without moving them. If you end up selling the pair let me know I have 3 exo terra 18 by 18 by 24 setups ready to go with no frogs so another breeding pair may be good for one of them. 

Again thanks for the helpful hints and hopefully ill have eggs soon.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Morph2187 said:


> Thanks for all the information, I have added the suppliments to their diets along with feeding FF larvae. Im watching for aggretion so far there is not problems at all. I have 4 cocohuts with petri dishes in there now and I will adjust them so I can check them without moving them. If you end up selling the pair let me know I have 3 exo terra 18 by 18 by 24 setups ready to go with no frogs so another breeding pair may be good for one of them.
> 
> Again thanks for the helpful hints and hopefully ill have eggs soon.


If your cocohuts aren't sanded down smooth, you may want to do that so it won't rub their feet the wrong way. I also round off the edges where they cut the little entranceway to make them blunt.


----------

